# Electrical Switches



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am looking for a place to buy a light, wiper, ignition, etc. switches for my dash. This is not a stock restore and I am looking for a simple but nice look, polished alum (billet?) or satin metal finish of some sort. So far, my searches have not produced anything of note. I could put the stock switches back but think with the rest of the interior they would now look out of place. Any ideas on where I might find some switches like this would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try Watson's StreetWorks proudly manufactures and/or carries the following fine products: 6-to-12 Volt Convertor, 80 Amp Relay Kit, Actuators, Anti-Theft Kits, Battery Disconnects, Battery Jumper Studs, Bear Claw Door Prop Rods, Bear Claw Latches, Bear C lots of cool billet products. E


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks, that was one of the places I had seen. They have a pretty interesting LED ignition/starter switch I was thinking of getting. Just not sure if I need a key or not. Perhaps a hidden kill switch with no key is enough? Planning to call them, they are closed until the 5th.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Also try Ron Francis Wiring,,,,,nice stuff!


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

I use American Auto Wire. They have nice stuff. Do not use Haywire.


----------

